
Colorectal cancer rates rising sharply among Gen X and millennials - mtberatwork
https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/to-your-health/wp/2017/02/28/colorectal-cancer-rates-rising-sharply-among-gen-x-and-millennials/
======
putsteadywere
I wish people would think twice before wishing for millennials to get ass
cancer...

